# Pentacel Immunization Help!



## MsMaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Does Anyone Know What Dx Code Is Used For This New Immunization "pentacel" ?

90698 - Dtap, Hib, Ipv

Dx -  ?????


Thank You All
Msmaddy:


----------



## suehart52 (Aug 13, 2008)

*ICD-9 Code for Pentacel*

There's a great chart for coding pediatric immunizations located at: http://www.cispimmunize.org/pro/pdf/AttachmentB_VaccineCodingTable.pdf

It indicates a dx code of V06.8 which is for "other combinations."

Hope this was helpful


----------

